# Kuwait Hens & Roosters :)



## kuwaiti-90

This is some of the production of Kuwait and the Gulf of Hens & Roosters

It is characterized by bright colors and fittings to produce beautiful specifications in which the consistency of body and color


----------



## Baymule

Those are some pretty chickens. I love the wide variety of body types and colors that are in chickens. There are so many breeds and colors. Surely the common chicken is in fact, an uncommon bird.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, those are some flashy birds. Just curious but are they simply for show? Or are they a "purposed" bird for say eggs or meat? I ask because the body size looks rather "lacking" for meat. That may just be my narrow minded nationality asking/speaking, as here we seem to always lean towards "bigger is better"...


----------



## Sheepshape

Impressive.

The first two look like 'game birds'.....very proud and upright.

What do they weigh?



Latestarter said:


> That may just be my narrow minded nationality asking/speaking, as here we seem to always lean towards "bigger is better"...


 Same here,Latestarter.....big,fat,heavy. However, the Old English Game and similar birds are skinny, sharp, bright-eyed (and originally bred for fighting, I think)



 

Here are a few of mine taken a few summers back....very dirty Border Collie fast asleep while two Brahma roosters crow extremely loudly. The Brahmas are very big (10lbs plus),can barely fly, and are late to mature (don't start egg laying until they are about 8 months old). They live for a long time, though, and are very friendly.....even with each other, hence several roosters.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Baymule said:


> Those are some pretty chickens. I love the wide variety of body types and colors that are in chickens. There are so many breeds and colors. Surely the common chicken is in fact, an uncommon bird.



Yes, this cock and these breeds beautiful and bear the toughest climatic conditions we have, and we develop the beauty and enter competitions. And by the number of color and many of the gradient.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Latestarter said:


> Wow, those are some flashy birds. Just curious but are they simply for show? Or are they a "purposed" bird for say eggs or meat? I ask because the body size looks rather "lacking" for meat. That may just be my narrow minded nationality asking/speaking, as here we seem to always lean towards "bigger is better"...



These birds, used for competitions and also eat eggs from them and produce them too ..
We in this breed not only look for size, but also the body's coordination and color and feathers.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Sheepshape said:


> Impressive.
> 
> The first two look like 'game birds'.....very proud and upright.
> 
> What do they weigh?
> 
> Same here,Latestarter.....big,fat,heavy. However, the Old English Game and similar birds are skinny, sharp, bright-eyed (and originally bred for fighting, I think)
> 
> View attachment 42054
> 
> Here are a few of mine taken a few summers back....very dirty Border Collie fast asleep while two Brahma roosters crow extremely loudly. The Brahmas are very big (10lbs plus),can barely fly, and are late to mature (don't start egg laying until they are about 8 months old). They live for a long time, though, and are very friendly.....even with each other, hence several roosters.




Very beautiful ..

We have Brahma of chicken and many colors.
Our weights do not exceed two kilos of Arab chicken and live for long periods of time and bear the weather


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

here are a few photos of some of the more unusual looking chickens I've owned.  Mostly they are frizzles which is a feather mutation. The last pic is just because I like the pose.


----------



## Baymule

@kuwaiti-90 what breed or breeds does your country use for meat chickens? Here in the U.S. there is a cross breed called Cornish Cross that is used for meat production. It is a white Cornish chicken crossed with a white Plymouth Rock. The chicks grow to slaughter size in 6 to 8 weeks. I have never raised these, but I think I am going to give them a try this spring.

People with the heavy breeds of egg layers generally just slaughter the excess roosters. I haven't bought a chicken to eat, at a store in 4 years.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Bayleaf Meadows 
So nice hens I love it .. 
we have same this hens in Kuwait but I don’t have like it..


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Baymule 

Hello ,, 
Frankly I do not know what the breed used for meat chicken...
But I know that it is produced by Kuwait, the Arabian Gulf and some of Kuwait's farms.
As well as eggs producing farms in Kuwait


----------



## Baymule

The Cornish Cross chicken has made it possible to raise a chicken that is quickly ready for market and provides chicken at a low price that even poor people can afford to buy. The chicken barns hold up to 50,000 chickens and are fully automated with feed, water, fans, ventilation and in the winter, heat. Many chicken farmers have 5 or more chicken houses. 

I took pictures off the internet.













Layers are kept in cages, which is heavily criticized but at the same time, these methods provide eggs at a very low cost.





While I want my chickens to have a happy, free ranging life, my costs on raising meat and eggs is much more expensive than what is called "industrial chicken meat and eggs". People don't want to pay a high price. So the modern ways of raising meat and eggs has it's place. Some people are concerned by how the chicken is treated and are willing to pay more for meat and eggs. I sell eggs for $4 a dozen and our chickens are let out of the coop to run around, scratch the dirt, catch bugs and I feed them a non GMO feed. 

Which one is right? I'd say both methods of raising chickens serve a purpose.


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Baymule 

Hello ,

Thank you for displaying the pictures and it was a beautiful explanation, actually we have the same farms in Kuwait to produce chicken meat and also eggs.
I often use eggs for my farm and also for my chickens, because I know what to feed.
But I do not sell eggs or chicken.
Just come to your friends and take whatever they want from eggs or chicken ..


----------

